# Ubuntu 8.10 et parallels desktop 4 et // tools



## cazaux-moutou philippe (20 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

je viens d'installer Ubuntu 8.10 sous // Desktop 4.0.3810

Si l'install c est bien passée, je n'arrives pas  installer les // Tools

Comment faire (mes connaissances Linux sont proches de 0)

merci de votre aide


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (28 Mars 2009)

Pour la 8.10, j ai reussi, et tout content ai voulu recommencer avec la nouvelle 9.04, mais la rien a faire, impossible d 'installer les tools erreur en fin d'install comment faire ?

voici le log, mais je n'y comprend rien

merci de votre aide



> vendredi 27 mars 2009, 21:19:23 (UTC-0400)
> Start installation or upgrade of Guest Tools
> Installed Guest Tools were not found
> Perform installation into the /usr/lib/parallels-tools directory
> ...


----------



## GillesF (28 Mars 2009)

Aucune idée mais la 9.04 est encore en phase de bêta aussi...


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (28 Mars 2009)

Y a pas de solution ??

car je remarque que sans les Tools, je n'ai pas acces aux DD du Mac

merci de m aider


----------



## GillesF (30 Mars 2009)

A mon sens tu as 2 choix : tu attends quelques jours que la 9.04 sorte de bêta (je ne me souviens plus des dates exactes mais je pense que c'est la 3ème semaine d'avril) soit tu repasses en 8.10...

Tu peux tjr tenter en posant ta question sur les forums d'ubuntu


----------



## nemrod (14 Avril 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> A mon sens tu as 2 choix : tu attends quelques jours que la 9.04 sorte de bêta (je ne me souviens plus des dates exactes mais je pense que c'est la 3ème semaine d'avril) soit tu repasses en 8.10...
> 
> Tu peux tjr tenter en posant ta question sur les forums d'ubuntu



Je viens d'isntaller la 81.10 sur PD mais je ne sais pas comment installer PTools, une fois le CD monté j'ai beau double cliquer sur Install et essayer les choix possibles, rien. 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? Merci


----------



## Arlequin (11 Juillet 2009)

double clique ne marchera pas
ouvre une fenêtre terminal
tape cd /media/cdrom0
tape sudo sh ./install
entre ton mdp puis enter

si tu y arrives, tiens moi au courant car pendant l'install des tools, j'ai un message d'erreur, impossible de continuer

voici le log d'erreur, si ça parle à qqun 

(je suis hyper débutant en linux:rose

2009-07-11T09:49:04+0200: 

Installer started. Parallels Tools v.4.0-3844.410051.
2009-07-11T09:49:16+0200: execCmd: ./installer/check_selinux.sh 2>&1 [1]
2009-07-11T09:49:16+0200: execCmd: ./installer/pm.sh check 2>&1 [0]

samedi 11 juillet 2009, 09:49:16 (UTC+0200)
Start installation or upgrade of Guest Tools
Installed Guest Tools were not found
Perform installation into the /usr/lib/parallels-tools directory
Start installation of prl_eth kernel module
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build M=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet
make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic »
  LD      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/built-in.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/pvmnet.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.o
see include/linux/module.h for more information
  CC      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.mod.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.ko
make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic »
Start installation of prl_tg kernel module
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg SRCROOT=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg modules
make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic »
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prltg.o
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prltg.c: In function prl_tg_init_module:
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prltg.c:842: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.o
see include/linux/module.h for more information
WARNING: modpost: Found 1 section mismatch(es).
To see full details build your kernel with:
'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'
  CC      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.mod.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.ko
make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic »
Start installation of prl_fs kernel module
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build M=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs
make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic »
  LD      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/built-in.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.o
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c: In function init_prlfs:
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c:428: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/inode.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/file.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/interface.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.o
see include/linux/module.h for more information
  CC      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.mod.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.ko
make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic »
Installation of kernel modules was finished successfully
Start installation of user space modules
X server: xorg, v1.6.0
Install X modules from directory: .1.6
System X modules are placed in /usr/lib/xorg/modules
Error: there is no X modules for this version of X server
Error: failed to install user space applications and drivers
2009-07-11T09:49:28+0200: execCmd: ./install --install [165]
2009-07-11T09:49:28+0200: Error: An error occurred when installing Parallels Tools. Please go to /var/log/parallels-tools-install.log for more information.
2009-07-11T10:16:11+0200: 

Installer started. Parallels Tools v.4.0-3844.410051.
2009-07-11T10:16:25+0200: execCmd: ./installer/check_selinux.sh 2>&1 [1]
2009-07-11T10:16:25+0200: execCmd: ./installer/pm.sh check 2>&1 [0]

samedi 11 juillet 2009, 10:16:25 (UTC+0200)
Start installation or upgrade of Guest Tools
Found Guest Tools directory: /usr/lib/parallels-tools
Start removal of user space modules
head: Ne peut ouvrir `/usr/lib/parallels-tools/.backup/.psf' en lecture: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
sed: -e expression n°1, caractère 0: pas d'expression régulière précédente
Ne peut démonter ""

rmdir: échec de suppression de `': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
grep: /usr/lib/parallels-tools/.backup/.psf: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
Removal of user space applications and drivers was finished successfully
Start removal of prl_eth kernel module
Start removal of prl_tg kernel module
Start removal of prl_fs kernel module
Remove kernel modules according to /usr/lib/parallels-tools/.backup/.kmods.list file
Removal of kernel modules was finished successfully
Remove /usr/lib/parallels-tools directory
Register service to install new Guest Tools
Perform installation into the /usr/lib/parallels-tools directory
Start installation of prl_eth kernel module
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build M=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet
make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
  LD      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/built-in.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/pvmnet.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.o
see include/linux/module.h for more information
  CC      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.mod.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.ko
make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
Start installation of prl_tg kernel module
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg SRCROOT=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg modules
make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prltg.o
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prltg.c: In function prl_tg_init_module:
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prltg.c:842: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.o
see include/linux/module.h for more information
WARNING: modpost: Found 1 section mismatch(es).
To see full details build your kernel with:
'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'
  CC      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.mod.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.ko
make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
Start installation of prl_fs kernel module
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build M=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs
make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
  LD      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/built-in.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.o
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c: In function init_prlfs:
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c:428: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/inode.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/file.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/interface.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.o
see include/linux/module.h for more information
  CC      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.mod.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.ko
make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
Installation of kernel modules was finished successfully
Start installation of user space modules
X server: xorg, v1.6.0
Install X modules from directory: .1.6
System X modules are placed in /usr/lib/xorg/modules
Error: there is no X modules for this version of X server
Error: failed to install user space applications and drivers
2009-07-11T10:16:34+0200: execCmd: ./install --install [165]
2009-07-11T10:16:34+0200: Error: An error occurred when installing Parallels Tools. Please go to /var/log/parallels-tools-install.log for more information.
2009-07-11T11:28:25+0200: 

Installer started. Parallels Tools v.4.0-3844.410051.
2009-07-11T11:28:46+0200: execCmd: ./installer/check_selinux.sh 2>&1 [1]
2009-07-11T11:28:46+0200: execCmd: ./installer/pm.sh check 2>&1 [0]

samedi 11 juillet 2009, 11:28:46 (UTC+0200)
Start installation or upgrade of Guest Tools
Found Guest Tools directory: /usr/lib/parallels-tools
Start removal of user space modules
head: Ne peut ouvrir `/usr/lib/parallels-tools/.backup/.psf' en lecture: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
sed: -e expression n°1, caractère 0: pas d'expression régulière précédente
Ne peut démonter ""

rmdir: échec de suppression de `': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
grep: /usr/lib/parallels-tools/.backup/.psf: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
Removal of user space applications and drivers was finished successfully
Start removal of prl_eth kernel module
Start removal of prl_tg kernel module
Start removal of prl_fs kernel module
Remove kernel modules according to /usr/lib/parallels-tools/.backup/.kmods.list file
Removal of kernel modules was finished successfully
Remove /usr/lib/parallels-tools directory
Register service to install new Guest Tools
Perform installation into the /usr/lib/parallels-tools directory
Start installation of prl_eth kernel module
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build M=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet
make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
  LD      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/built-in.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/pvmnet.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.o
see include/linux/module.h for more information
  CC      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.mod.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.ko
make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
Start installation of prl_tg kernel module
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg SRCROOT=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg modules
make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prltg.o
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prltg.c: In function prl_tg_init_module:
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prltg.c:842: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.o
see include/linux/module.h for more information
WARNING: modpost: Found 1 section mismatch(es).
To see full details build your kernel with:
'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'
  CC      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.mod.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.ko
make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
Start installation of prl_fs kernel module
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build M=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs
make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
  LD      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/built-in.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.o
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c: In function init_prlfs:
/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c:428: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/inode.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/file.o
  CC [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/interface.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.o
see include/linux/module.h for more information
  CC      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.mod.o
  LD [M]  /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/prl_fs.ko
make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic »
Installation of kernel modules was finished successfully
Start installation of user space modules
X server: xorg, v1.6.0
Install X modules from directory: .1.6
System X modules are placed in /usr/lib/xorg/modules
Error: there is no X modules for this version of X server
Error: failed to install user space applications and drivers
2009-07-11T11:28:59+0200: execCmd: ./install --install [165]
2009-07-11T11:28:59+0200: Error: An error occurred when installing Parallels Tools. Please go to /var/log/parallels-tools-install.log for more information.
2009-07-11T11:29:14+0200: 

Installer started. Parallels Tools v.4.0-3844.410051.


----------



## nemrod (11 Juillet 2009)

Merci mais je les ai tapé ces lignes de commandes


----------



## Arlequin (11 Juillet 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Merci mais je les ai tapé ces lignes de commandes



je vois à l'instant que ça date d'avril, oups ....

bref

ça a marché pour toi ?


----------

